
Light Table ClojureScript Tutorial - joshuacc
https://github.com/swannodette/lt-cljs-tutorial
======
mambodog
You could have linked directly to the file containing the tutorial[1], it's
quite readable. I quite like this sort of 'code prose' style, which reminds me
of _Learn Lua in 15 Minutes_ [2]. Light Table particularly lends itself to
this style, however, as you can go through and selectively evaluate each block
of code with CMD+Enter as you read. That said, one could argue that having to
manually type into a console would do more for making those bits of code stick
around in your brain.

Looking forward to the rest of it!

[1] [https://github.com/swannodette/lt-cljs-
tutorial/blob/master/...](https://github.com/swannodette/lt-cljs-
tutorial/blob/master/lt-cljs-tutorial.cljs)

[2] [http://tylerneylon.com/a/learn-lua/](http://tylerneylon.com/a/learn-lua/)

~~~
Morgawr
Another interactive tutorial I loved was vimtutor.

If you have vim installed and always wanted to see what all the fuss is about,
type "vimtutor" in console and enjoy your 15-30 minutes interactive tutorial,
all inside vim. (I know it works on Linux, should work on OSX and Windows too,
I hope). Really great tool to learn the basics and be up and running in no
time.

Also, kudos to David Nolen for the cljs tutorial! (check out his other stuff,
he does a lot of cool projects)

------
swannodette
In addition to this language tutorial I also wrote up a tutorial yesterday on
basic interactions with the ClojureScript Analyzer & Compiler. Also best if
walked through using Light Table :)

[http://github.com/swannodette/hello-
cljsc](http://github.com/swannodette/hello-cljsc)

~~~
jococo
These are great and are excellent introductions to Clojure(Script) that should
be in the standard LightTable download.

------
STRML
Swanondette: Your posts this last month have been absolutely top-notch, thank
you for getting so many JS developers interested in Clojure and CLJS, least of
all me! Your post on Om is the reason I'm spending 5 hours a day sweating in
Light Table, in hopes that I find a better way to structure my apps.

------
cnp
Thanks so much for this; its exactly what I've been looking for since OM was
released in an attempt to get a handle on reading ClojureScript before I dive
in.

------
balakk
Is there a similar file for python?

